# che ride a fare?



## elemika

Ciao a tutti,
leggendo un racconto di Andrea Camilleri ho incontrato una barzelletta:
due amici vanno allo zoo e uno dei due legge il cartello posto davanti alla gabbia dell'animale:"Jena ridens. Vive nel deserto, esce solo di notte, si nutre di carogne, si accoppia una volta all'anno". Stupito, si rivolge all'amico e domanda: "_Ma che ride a fare_?"

C'è un altro modo di fare la stessa domanda? L'ho capita come "che cosa fa per ridere" ma non sono sicura.
Grazie


----------



## Pat (√2)

Ciao, elemika 

Allora perché ride? Per quale motivo ride, allora?


----------



## ohbice

elemika said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> leggendo un racconto di Andrea Camilleri ho incontrato una barzelletta:
> due amici vanno allo zoo e uno dei due legge il cartello posto davanti alla gabbia dell'animale:"Jena ridens. Vive nel deserto, esce solo di notte, si nutre di carogne, si accoppia una volta all'anno". Stupito, si rivolge all'amico e domanda: "_Ma che ride a fare_?"
> 
> C'è un altro modo di fare la stessa domanda? L'ho capita come "che cosa fa per ridere" ma non sono sicura.
> Grazie



Il nome dell'animale secondo la classificazione scientifica è _Jena Ridens_, cioè letteralmente _Jena che ride _(questo nome credo derivi dalla particolare dentatura dell'animale, e dalla frequenza con cui viene mostrata).
Il senso della barzelletta prende spunto dal nome e, per converso, dalla vita grama ("brutta vita", almeno secondo il punto di vista umano) che fa la Jena: vive in un luogo inospitale, mangia male, di notte non dorme, fa poco sesso... Insomma, ma quale motivo avrà per ridere?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Elemika 

Quoto Pat! [Ciao, bella!]  
Ho trovato un'analisi interessante su  "Il c_he_ tuttofare": prova, se vuoi, a leggere qui: "2.2.2 - Pagina 3 di 9".

EDIT
Ciao, P!


----------



## elemika

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao, Elemika
> 
> Ho trovato un'analisi interessante su  "Il c_he_ tuttofare": prova, se vuoi, a leggere qui: "2.2.2 - Pagina 3 di 9".



Certo che voglio!  
Eccolo:
"quando la sequenza _che+verbo + a fare _non contiene un verbo di moto e di stato è possibile la sola riformazione con _perché".

_Urrà! è proprio questo che cercavo di capire!

Grazie a voi, Pat, Anja e OB per i vostri commenti e per il vostro prezioso aiuto!!!!


----------



## chipulukusu

Ciao elemikla, un altro idioma equivalente a "_che ride a fare"_ è "_che c'ha da ridere"_
Anche qui, nella maggior parte dei casi:

_che c'ha da + verbo all'infinito presente = perché + indicativo presente.

_Solo per aggiugere un'altra espressione comune...


----------



## elemika

chipulukusu said:


> Ciao elemikla, un altro idioma equivalente a "_che ride a fare"_ è "_che c'ha da ridere"_
> Anche qui, nella maggior parte dei casi:
> 
> _che c'ha da + verbo all'infinito presente = perché + indicativo presente.
> 
> _Solo per aggiugere un'altra espressione comune...



Non guasta affatto! 
Grazie, Chipulukusu!


----------



## Necsus

elemika said:


> C'è un altro modo di fare la stessa domanda? L'ho capita come "che cosa fa per *ha da *ridere" ma non sono sicura.


Più o meno come ha già detto Chipu.


----------



## rainbowizard

chipulukusu said:


> Ciao elemikla, un altro idioma equivalente a "_che ride a fare"_ è "_che c'ha da ridere"_
> Anche qui, nella maggior parte dei casi:
> 
> _che c'ha da + verbo all'infinito presente = perché + indicativo presente.
> 
> _Solo per aggiugere un'altra espressione comune...



Ed io aggiungo anche il caso di una persona che si rivolga direttamente ad un'altra; potrà capitarti di sentire:

*"Ma che ti ridi!?"*

Attenzione ad utilizzare con troppa disinvoltura una frase di questo tipo... usata nel contesto sbagliato e a meno che le due persone che stanno parlando non stiano scherzando tra loro e siano molto amiche, questa frase può risultare piuttosto offensiva... quasi sottintende il proverbio "il riso abbonda nella bocca degli stolti".

ciao
RW


----------



## francisgranada

Interessante. A mio parere il _che polivalente _non è troppo "problematico" neanche dal punto di vista di un non madrelingua, visto che analogie le troviamo anche in altre lingue. 

Anche il senso/ruolo di quel "a fare" mi pare spontaneamente comprensibile in alcune espressioni, p.e. nel caso di "che mi fermo a fare?" (vedi l'articolo indicato da Anna. Ciao, cara ): più o meno nel senso che "mi fermo e poi cosa faccio?" >> "perché devo fermarmi?" ecc.  (se non mi sbaglio ....)

Quello che mi pare difficile da capire/interpretare spontaneamente per un non madrelingua, è la combinazione di "a fare" e il verbo "ridere". Infine, uno non ride "per far qualcosa" ... O sì? (p.e. uno ride per _dimostrare/esprimere _qualcosa, per _far capire/notare_ che ...). O forse si tratta solo di analogia con altre espressioni del genere ...


----------



## chipulukusu

francisgranada said:


> Quello che mi pare difficile da capire/interpretare spontaneamente per un non madrelingua, è la combinazione di "a fare" e il verbo "ridere". Infine, uno non ride "per far qualcosa" ... O sì? (p.e. uno ride per _dimostrare/esprimere _qualcosa, per _far capire/notare_ che ...). O forse si tratta solo di analogia con altre espressioni del genere ...



E' vero Francis, è un'osservazione acuta la tua. Infatti a me viene più da dire _che (c')hai da ridere o che ti ridi_, piuttosto che _"che ridi a fare".
_Probabilmente l'analogia è con l'espressione "_​che parli a fare, se non sai cosa dire!"._


----------



## Sempervirens

francisgranada said:


> Interessante. A mio parere il _che polivalente _non è troppo "problematico" neanche dal punto di vista di un non madrelingua, visto che analogie le troviamo anche in altre lingue.
> 
> Anche il senso/ruolo di quel "a fare" mi pare spontaneamente comprensibile in alcune espressioni, p.e. nel caso di "che mi fermo a fare?" (vedi l'articolo indicato da Anna. Ciao, cara ): più o meno nel senso che "mi fermo e poi cosa faccio?" >> "perché devo fermarmi?" ecc.  (se non mi sbaglio ....)
> 
> Quello che mi pare difficile da capire/interpretare spontaneamente per un non madrelingua, è la combinazione di "a fare" e il verbo "ridere". Infine, uno non ride "per far qualcosa" ... O sì? (p.e. uno ride per _dimostrare/esprimere _qualcosa, per _far capire/notare_ che ...). O forse si tratta solo di analogia con altre espressioni del genere ...



Ciao, Francis! Con i verbi di azione credo che questo tipo di costruzione sia valida sempre. Ridere è pur sempre un verbo d'azione. Magari con un verbo come _sudare, _che francamente sul momento non saprei come classificare_, _ tale costruzione non credo che sia valida, o se lo fosse lascerebbe a desiderare. 

Sentiamo comunque altri pareri!

S.V


----------



## Pat (√2)

francisgranada said:


> Quello che mi pare difficile da capire/interpretare spontaneamente per un non madrelingua, è la combinazione di "a fare" e il verbo "ridere".


Ciao  La costruzione di cui stiamo discutendo viene dal dialetto napoletano e campano in genere, quindi mi sembra ragionevole non cercare di giustificarla attraverso l'italiano standard.
"... la specificità del costrutto sta nel fatto che il _che _seguito da _a fare,_ nella maggior parte dei casi, sostituisce _perché_ e introduce una domanda che il parlante rivolge ad un interlocutore o a se stesso" (vd. link di Anna).

(Molto comune è l'espressione _Che te lo dico a fare?_)


----------



## Lituano

Chiedo scusa a tutti gli Italiani però mi pare che questo forum sia un forum dell'italian standard e non dell'italiano regionale. No?


----------



## dragonseven

Pat (√2) said:


> [...] (Molto comune è l'espressione _Che te lo dico a fare?_)


 Ciao a tutti. Aggiungo solo a chi possa interessare che questa particolare espressione diviene oggetto di discussione nel film "Donnie Brasco" diretto da Mike Newell ove vengono esplicati alcuni esempi a scopo dimostrativo per le sue valenze.


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao a tutti . Grazie per le vostre reazioni, opinioni e commenti. Così, discutendo e cercando il perché (la "logica") dei fenomeni linguistici s'impara meglio ed è anche divertente. 

Ciao Lituano , se ho capito bene, allora la costruzione di cui stiamo parlando ormai fa parte anche dell'italiano standard, nonostante le sue origini regionali.


----------



## Lituano

Scusa, caro Francis, non ne sono sicuro...


----------



## rainbowizard

Lituano said:


> Scusa, caro Francis, non ne sono sicuro...



Ciao,
ti assicuro che questa costruzione è ampiamente utilizzata in tutta Italia... "che ride a fare" ... "che te lo dico a fare" ... "che ci sto a fare qui" ... "che te lo spiego a fare" ... e i casi potrebbero essere moltissimi altri.
Non sapevo che derivasse da una forma napoletana ma non lo metto in dubbio.
Di fatto l'Italiano non essendo una lingua artificiale ma naturale, nasce e si sviluppa a partire dai dialetti parlati in giro per la penisola (come già indicava Dante nel "De Vulgari Eloquentia" nella sua ricerca del "volgare illustre" a partire dai "volgari municipali") e ad ogni modo, nel caso specifico non si tratta di "dialetto napoletano" ma di Italiano a tutti gli effetti. 
Te lo assicuro da Veneto  ... faticherei a capire un'espressione in puro dialetto napoletano.


----------



## Lituano

Scusate, cari amici, questa espressione è ampiamente usata anche a Milano? Milanesi, voi che ne dite? Grazie.

P.S. Cari amici, qualcuno scrive che la forma "... a fare" è ampiamente diffusa in tutta Italia però non posso trovarla né  in Grammatica italiana di Luca Serianni né in Dizionario della lingua italiana/il Sabatini Coletti, 2008. Come mai?! Sono cofuso...


----------



## Pat (√2)

Lituano said:


> qualcuno scrive che la forma "... a fare" è ampiamente diffusa in tutta Italia però non posso trovarla né  in Grammatica italiana di Luca Serianni né in Dizionario della lingua italiana/il Sabatini Coletti, 2008. Come mai?!


Perché è ancora considerata italiano substandard. Non regionale, perché è diffusa praticamente in tutta Italia, ma di registro linguistico basso. "Il costrutto è 'diffuso nell'italiano parlato contemporaneo, ma finora ignorato nelle grammatiche e nei vocabolari, anche in quelli più recenti e di ampio respiro'; pur essendo di matrice dialettale [..] è in crescente espansione e sembra avviarsi ad entrare nel neostandard" (pag. 3).

(In Emilia Romagna è assai comune, anche se - e ciò è tipico - il "cosa" sostituisce il "che": "Ma cosa ridi a fare?" Spesso "a fare" è sottinteso: "Ma cosa ridi?")


----------



## Lituano

Ciao Pat, ti ringrazio della tua esauriente spiegazione. Penso di essere convinto... Grazie ancora. Cordiali saluti dalla Lituania!


----------

